# Wrapping brisket question



## Leo

I've been wrapping in foil forever with good results. Decided to get a roll of butcher paper and give it a go. Like most, the meat is cooked fat side up so the question is when you wrap, do you leave the fat on top or flip it so the meat doesn't soak in the fat? I have always flipped it so what do the pro's here do?


----------



## TIMBOv2

Leo said:


> I've been wrapping in foil forever with good results. Decided to get a roll of butcher paper and give it a go. Like most, the meat is cooked fat side up so the question is when you wrap, do you leave the fat on top or flip it so the meat doesn't soak in the fat? I have always flipped it so what do the pro's here do?


Do it like you normally do it. That way you will know if it was paper that made any difference. Don't change to much at once as you will not know what made it better or worse..


----------



## StinkBait

I don't pay much attention to it. I wrap in paper and just put it back on, doesn't seem to affect it. But Timbo has a good idea also if you are super serious and like to have as much control as possible.


----------



## bigfishtx

Like most, meat is cooked fat side up? Not sure about the "most" part.

If you wrap with fat side up, then, you will lose your bark. I assume you are doing butcher paper so you will have a better bark?


----------



## tpool

bigfishtx said:


> Like most, meat is cooked fat side up? Not sure about the "most" part.
> 
> If you wrap with fat side up, then, you will lose your bark. I assume you are doing butcher paper so you will have a better bark?


Winner!

I agree - bark will get mushy or lose almost completely being down (fat side up)...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## RB II

Whether you wrap in paper or foil, the best way to deal with the bark is to put the brisket back on the hot end of the pit for 20 minutes or so and let the bark re-set. It will firm back up whether you wrap fat side up or down, so long as you don't scrape it all off.


----------



## Leo

Thanks gents


----------



## hook'n'em

Totally agree, fat side down to preserve the bark.


----------



## Tfbtomcat

After you wrap it is 100% fat side down. If not, just use foil. 

Of course I cook my brisket fat side down the entire time.


----------



## bigfishtx

Tfbtomcat said:


> After you wrap it is 100% fat side down. If not, just use foil.
> 
> Of course I cook my brisket fat side down the entire time.


Exactly!


----------



## br1006

Fat side up so the rendered fat works its way down into the meat.

difference in foil vs butcher paper is foil literally will / can steam out most of your smoke flavor and give you a brisket tasting more like pot roast than BBQ.

Paper allows some of the grease to drain out but still retains enough moisture for the meat not to dry out.


----------



## Category6

Fat side DOWN always, fat forms a barrier and holds juices in the brisket. Fat does not drizzle down into the meat if cooked fat up, just lets moisture seep out. Fat cap also protects the meat from the fire tickling underneath. Always fat down.


----------



## Category6

This is such an old argument, everyone thinks they have it right, including me. Probably doesn't even matter. Fat side up or down I mean, I wrap loosely in foil last few hours once smoke ring look right.


----------



## irbjd

Make sure to get the red/pink butcher paper and not the white stuff that is coated in wax (or whatever it is).


----------



## bigfishtx

I did a comp brisket with butcher paper for the first time and hit with it. It did have a better bark and a little more smoke taste than wrapping in foil.

Oh, and FAT SIDE DOWN.


----------



## daddyeaux

There is some very good reading on this subject on the net. Without getting into the particulars I will not wrap in foil again. To put it shortly it traps heat and moisture which ruins your product.
If you google brown butcher paper it will bring up multiple sites that explain why to use paper instead of foil.

Here is the link I went to for a good read
jesspryles.com/what-is-peach-paper-a-bbq-trend-explained/


----------



## K Man

Category5 said:


> Fat side DOWN always, fat forms a barrier and holds juices in the brisket. Fat does not drizzle down into the meat if cooked fat up, just lets moisture seep out. Fat cap also protects the meat from the fire tickling underneath. Always fat down.


Your post makes great sense to me. If you look at a brisket long enough you are correct, more grease eases out the side. No pro here, but for years, always cooked briskets fats side down. Started reading, listening to a lot of people and started cooking fat side up, because I thought I was cooking wrong. A couple of months back I cooked to like briskets, and both turned out good and could not tell any difference as far as taste. The fat side down brisket was much prettier. I'm sold on butcher paper. Foil works also but I leave in foil about 1 hour and no longer.


----------



## karstopo

Aaron Franklin does his fat side up and explains why in his book. It's about the cooker and how the heat moves through it. I do mine fat side up as my cooker is hotter toward the top.


----------



## daddyeaux

karstopo said:


> Aaron Franklin does his fat side up and explains why in his book. It's about the cooker and how the heat moves through it. I do mine fat side up as my cooker is hotter toward the top.


Exactly.......


----------



## br1006

There is no right or wrong way its ones personal preference.

However, I personally have found fat side up works for me. I cook approximately 200 briskets a week and they ALL get cooked fat side up wrapped in paper.

Heres my pits for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## pknight6

Category5 said:


> This is such an old argument, everyone thinks they have it right, including me. Probably doesn't even matter. Fat side up or down I mean, I wrap loosely in foil last few hours once smoke ring look right.


If all litigants will bring me a sample of your best brisket, I will settle this argument for good. Might as well brings some ribs, sausage, beans, potato salad, pickles, and onion as well.


----------



## daddyeaux

How about some cold beer to wash it all down with?


----------



## RB II

br1006 said:


> There is no right or wrong way its ones personal preference.
> 
> However, I personally have found fat side up works for me. I cook approximately 200 briskets a week and they ALL get cooked fat side up wrapped in paper.
> 
> Heres my pits for your viewing pleasure!


So exactly where do you serve 200 briskets a week? I have seen those pits before, and pretty sure it was on tv.


----------



## TIMBOv2

RB II said:


> So exactly where do you serve 200 briskets a week? I have seen those pits before, and pretty sure it was on tv.


Not trying to be a â€œSAâ€ but, LOL maybe a BBQ jurnt somewhere.


----------



## RB II

TIMBOv2 said:


> Not trying to be a â€œSAâ€ but, LOL maybe a BBQ jurnt somewhere.


Lol, no doubt but the question is which one. I am positive that those pits are at one of the places that have been on tv or in the Texas Monthly too 50 restaurants. I have seen them before. Just wondering where.


----------



## BigTim

I believe that is B-Daddy's BBQ on Bandera road in Helotes,Tx.


----------



## Profish00

BigTim said:


> I believe that is B-Daddy's BBQ on Bandera road in Helotes,Tx.


yup


----------



## FREON

BigTim said:


> I believe that is B-Daddy's BBQ on Bandera road in Helotes,Tx.


 Maybe br1006 is B R Anderson


----------



## StinkBait

FREON said:


> Maybe br1006 is B R Anderson


How cool is that, we got a real cook amongst us! Nice looking place you got there BR


----------



## daddyeaux

Maybe BR can shed some light on this question. Since we are talking about wrapping briskets in paper.
Aaron Franklin used two pieces of paper to wrap his briskets. I followed his instructions as best I could. But it seemed awkward to use two pieces of paper.
So BR, how do you wrap your briskets in paper? I piece, 2 pieces or many pieces?


----------



## K Man

StinkBait said:


> How cool is that, we got a real cook amongst us! Nice looking place you got there BR


Thanks BR! Great looking set up. Going to stop by when I'm down your way.


----------



## Category6

Those look EXACTLY like Aaron Franklins pits


----------



## rem260man

br1006 said:


> There is no right or wrong way its ones personal preference.
> 
> However, I personally have found fat side up works for me. I cook approximately 200 briskets a week and they ALL get cooked fat side up wrapped in paper.
> 
> Heres my pits for your viewing pleasure!


Do you guys wrap in paper from the start or after you have achieved the â€œcolorâ€ you are looking for? I cook a few hours fat up until I like the color then wrap in foil until itâ€™s done. I hope wrapping helps ensure itâ€™s good and tender

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Most wrap in paper when the brisket hits 165 ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rem260man

StinkBait said:


> Most wrap in paper when the brisket hits 165 ish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texasdave

I haven't smoked a brisket yet first will be Sunday. I have been doing a lot of internet research and found interesting information about wrapping meat in foil.
Some concern about aluminum leaching into the meat. I do not know if that is true or not. I do know that ingested aluminum is being looked at as a cause of Alzheimer disease. That's all I have to say about that!


----------



## daddyeaux

I don't think you have to worry about aluminum leaching into your meat. That sounds a little far out there.
But wrap in butcher paper, pink preferably, not foil.


----------



## BluewaterBandido

Low and Slow 225, Fat side UP always. Pull at 197-200 (depending on meat)and let rest. Awesome bark and moist brisket! Whether your an Up or a Down guy I believe the most important thing is to not flip it throughout the cook. If it’s UP leave it up, Down leave it down. You shouldnt need or have to wrap. Only time we wrap is if we hit a dreaded stall. Then use the “Texas crutch”. Smoke On!


----------



## Gottagofishin

Fat side should be facing the heat source when cooking. For most smokers, that means fat side down. Wrap in paper once it breaks through the stall. Usually between 165 and 170. 

I've gone to cooking at 275. It minimizes the stall, keeps me from having to wake up at 4am to have a brisket ready for supper, yields a moister flat, and doesn't seem to affect the tenderness. Cook time is 7 to 8 hours on a typical brisket. 

No one single way is best with brisket. Just find what works for you and your smoker.


----------



## Astro#2

I’ve always trimmed my brisket to 1/4” fat cap, and then cooked the fat side up.


----------



## kweber

well â€¦
I never wrap...
season, good garlic salt and blk pepper.. fat down first flip at 1 hr
over direct thin coals 300 or less..
my fire is away from my brick pit
turn and sop often..
sop is fat and vinegar...
I like to use good lard and vin w/ onion and lemon 
my brisket is vey hands on and I
always have a large bed of MQ coals to regulate heat under my grate
500 gal butane tank cut long-ways for a top with D'Hanis Brick Co. hollow tile sides...never tried, but it'd probably hold a dozen/18 briskets easy..
this is the style of the brick bbq pits you see at city parks and churchyards around here..
have been part of a crew that once did 1500lbs shoulder clods for a church picnic...
as good of BBQ as any...

we do it a little different than the dry season/ stick stuffers


----------



## DoveBucket

Fat side UP. I wrap or donâ€™t wrap depends on my mood that day but if I wrap I use butcher paper and wrap at around 175 or 180. I cook to 202 or so but must be probe tender. My smoker is a Weber Ranch Kettle which is actually a charcoal grill but also a darn good smoker. I use B&B or HEB oak briquettes and snake method to achieve a consistent temp of around 250. Salt and pepper rub only 50/50 by volume. Briskets turn our great! We have brisket ever Sunday for dinner and at most Aggie football game tailgates. For the tailgates, I smoke the briskets overnight on Friday putting them on around midnight. Good luck!


----------



## SamG

I always cook fat side down because I don't have a great pit and the flames can lick the bottom of the meat from the fire box
rap in foil to finish up.


----------



## bowmansdad

Now Iâ€™m really confused! Briskets absolutely kick my rear, itâ€™s gotten to the point I wonâ€™t even attempt one. Everything else I can cook without issues, use my BGE or my pellet grill which replaced my stick burner. Iâ€™m tempted to try again but cook the point and flat separately, pulling when each is tender. Any thoughts on this approach?


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Now Iâ€™m really confused! Briskets absolutely kick my rear, itâ€™s gotten to the point I wonâ€™t even attempt one. Everything else I can cook without issues, use my BGE or my pellet grill which replaced my stick burner. Iâ€™m tempted to try again but cook the point and flat separately, pulling when each is tender. Any thoughts on this approach?


Try this.....get a prime brisket and rub it with salt and pepper. Set your pellet cooker to 250. Put it on, fat side down. When your temp probe slides in like butter, pull it, wrap in foil and let it rest for an hour or so. I guarantee itâ€™ll be good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themadhunter

Leo said:


> I've been wrapping in foil forever with good results. Decided to get a roll of butcher paper and give it a go. Like most, the meat is cooked fat side up so the question is when you wrap, do you leave the fat on top or flip it so the meat doesn't soak in the fat? I have always flipped it so what do the pro's here do?


If you put the fat down, it will end up sticking to the butchers paper and being ripped off when you unwrap it. Go fat up and let that goodness soak in a little more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

BretE said:


> Try this.....get a prime brisket and rub it with salt and pepper. Set your pellet cooker to 250. Put it on, fat side down. When your temp probe slides in like butter, pull it, wrap in foil and let it rest for an hour or so. I guarantee itâ€™ll be good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Bret, Iâ€™ll give it a try!


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Thanks, Bret, Iâ€™ll give it a try!


No problem...Iâ€™m not a big pellet cooker fan but cook on one at the ranch I hunt. Theyâ€™re a lot easier due to a lot more constant temp and they will produce delicious meat. Iâ€™m just hard headed! I donâ€™t normally cook fat side down either but it seems to work better on the pellet cooker. Donâ€™t worry so much about internal temp of the brisket. When it probes like butter, itâ€™s done!....good luck and let us know how it goes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry713

Category5 said:


> Fat does not drizzle down into the meat if cooked fat up, just lets moisture seep out.


Yep true stuff. As mentioned there's more than one way to cook a brisket and up or down depends primarily on your cooker. But when cooking fat side up the juices do not seep down through the meat. That's a mith.

Wrapping in foil works if you do it right. Go to any sanctioned bbq cook comp and you'll see half or more cookers wrapping in foil. Most folks make the mistake of wrapping it too soon and it steams off the seasoning and some of the flavor. I cook briskets almost 2/3 of the time unwrapped and them wrap in foil. I've tried pink butcher paper many times but for me foil wrapped briskets are juicer. I never have a problem not having bark.


----------



## karstopo

I cook mine fat side up on a BGE and donâ€™t wrap. BGE arenâ€™t continually getting fresh inputs of wood fuel so whatever smoke level is desired gets set up at the beginning of the cook within the firebox. I donâ€™t like briskets if or when they get that steamed flavor so I avoid wrapping with foil. Steamed flavor probably has a lot to do with timing on the foil, but the BGE doesnâ€™t dry out the meat or add too much smoke so why worry about wrapping? 

Fat drippings all get caught in a pan, the heat is indirect, the temperature stays stable, itâ€™s just a matter of pulling it when itâ€™s done. Temperature probe will slide in easily when itâ€™s done usually around 200 degrees on the meat probe, plus or minus a bit. Choose whatever rub you like, S&P, some commercial blend or a custom. 

But the BGE can only do one brisket at a time.


----------



## Jerry713

karstopo said:


> But the BGE can only do one brisket at a time.


Years ago I used to cook at a BBQ cook off next to a guy that only cooked on BGE's. Think he had 2 large and one XL. He had a second level rack in his XL and would cook 2 briskets in one BGE with one stacked on top of another. Certainly not a prefered method (at least for me) but he did sometimes get a call in brisket. Not sure if that rack is something BGE sells or something he figured out on his own.


----------



## karstopo

There are a lot of accessories available for these Kamado style cookers. I donâ€™t think the large BGE that I have has enough head space for and over/under cook on brisket. I do have an aftermarket rib rack that puts the ribs in a vertical position on one axis during the cook and allows me to do at least 4 racks of ribs at a time on the large BGE. Might be able to use the same rib rack or something similar, putting the brisket tilted or vertical, to do 2 smaller briskets at once on the large egg. Ribs support themselves with the bone, I donâ€™t know if a finished brisket would do very well in a vertical position, might just want to collapse on itself. 

The XL BGE is quite a bit bigger than the large BGE with a lot more head space so I could see doing two briskets laying flat one over the other on that without a lot of trouble.


----------

